# on farm kill shack



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

anyone know anything about on farm kill shacks for sheep or goats ? have heard that its okay to sell a live animal but people do not want to kill and cut at their homes-most likely in town- but if one had a building with heat and water buyers could process their animal right there.anyone doing this ? any idea about type of building and equipment required ?
just curious but interested in any comments thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check with your local health department.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some is done around here but I'm sure no one called the health dept_.Cash deals.Kill the goat and throw it in trunk.Perhaps a guy could charge more if you had a shack for it?They would be processing there own animal after selling it to them live.Here you would be selling to Ethnic groups._

_Nieghbor was doing it with goats and looks like he quit,wonder why?_


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

In Indiana you have to be cleared by the board of health...they inspect the facility. There are some folks that have facilities, where people select the goat/lamb and butcher it on the premises. Usually halal. Not having the health dept inspection will get you fined or put in jail. I am sure most states are the same. Here are some references that may be helpful.

references... http://www.in.gov/boah/2332.htm

http://www.buckrafarms.com/index.htm


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Do a search for "mobile butcher shop"
In some areas they have a truck set up that is licensed and inspected. They drive to your place and do all the processing.
I bet its expensive but heck if your part is just thowing it in the freezer it may be well worth the price.

CW


----------

